# Is Flagstone Safe?



## tahbi (Apr 5, 2010)

I want to decorate my tanks with these flat stones my gramma has in her backyard. She says it's called flagstone. They're yellow-brown colored. Are they safe for fish? 

And if they are, how can I get all the impurities off? Just soak in hot water or what? 
Thanks!


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

tahbi said:


> I want to decorate my tanks with these flat stones my gramma has in her backyard. She says it's called flagstone. They're yellow-brown colored. Are they safe for fish?
> 
> And if they are, how can I get all the impurities off? Just soak in hot water or what?
> Thanks!



Flagstone is safe. To be sure, you can put a small amount of white vinegar on the stone, if it fizzes that is not good, but it shouldn't if it's flagstone. I would boil it, even though people will say not to boil rocks. Flagstone is pourous and will allow air to get in, so it won't "explode". You want to make sure you kill any bacteria or harmful chemicals that could be on it, from sitting out in the yard. 

I like the look of flagstone in a tank. Good luck

Gwen


----------



## tahbi (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Gwen.  Vinegar test passed and I let it sit in boiling water for an hour or two until the water went cold. Then I scrubbed all the rocks really well with a hard brush to get any remaining dirt off.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

tahbi said:


> Thanks Gwen.  Vinegar test passed and I let it sit in boiling water for an hour or two until the water went cold. Then I scrubbed all the rocks really well with a hard brush to get any remaining dirt off.



I never boiled mine that long. Wow. You'll have no problems. 

Gwen


----------

